# PS2 an Samsung TV, nue Schwarz weiss?



## Knogle (29. April 2016)

Moin Leute

Ich habe meine PS2 am Component/AV Anschluss meines TVs eingesteckt, jedoch habe ich das Problem dass nun alles schwarz weiss ist :/
Habe schon versucht von RGB auf dieses Y Teil umzustellen in der PS2, jedoch ohne Ergebnis

So sehen meine Anschluesse von hinetn aus

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## aloha84 (29. April 2016)

Seltsam, zur Not versuch mal einen Scart-Stecker, die gibts als adapter, das ist dann ein scart stecker mit rgb anschlüssen.

Edit:
Gerade gesehen, gibt auch ein "richtiges" Scartkabel für PS2/3
Hama RGB/Scart-Kabel "PRO" fur PS2 und PS3 (mit DVD- und Spiel-Funktion, 1,8 m) schwarz: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Knogle (29. April 2016)

Also was ich jetzt vermutet haette ist folgendes:
Ich kann bei mir als Quelle im TV Component auswaehlen jedoch nicht AV :/


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. April 2016)

Naja wie hast du es denn angeschlossen?
Wie wäre es mit einem Bild davon?!


----------



## aloha84 (29. April 2016)

AV geht vermutlich nur wenn ein scart gerät angesteckt ist.


----------



## Knogle (29. April 2016)

So ists bei mir angeschlossen


----------



## aloha84 (29. April 2016)

?! Was ist da mit Scart angeschlossen?


----------



## Knogle (29. April 2016)

Mein Videorekorder


----------



## chewara (29. April 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> So ists bei mir angeschlossen



also der rote stecker muss mit an sicherheit grenzender warscheinlichkeit nach unten zum weißen, der ist nämlich für den Ton  (da wo audio steht)
dann bist du wohl beim component in, musst aber zum AV Video in. (gelb) hier mal verdeutlicht, aber nicht genau wie dein tv
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/jfCXvcf63dg/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Knogle (29. April 2016)

Also ich habe jetzt einfach den roten runter gesetzt und jetzt gehts schon in Farbe und wird als AV erkannt


----------



## chewara (29. April 2016)

Gz vielleicht is das son Kombi Anschluss 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2016)

Ist doch alles beschriftet und farblich kodiert.
Oben gelb rein für das Videosignal und unten rot und weiss für das Audiosignal.
Ansonsten, RTFM.


----------

